# dwarves



## Courtney (Aug 12, 2002)

I have just started reading the Hobbit again, I can't even remember how many times I have read it by now, but I still can't keep all the dwarves straight. I mean, all of their names are practically identical. I was just wondering if anyone can remember who is who (besides Bombur being the fat one), and how they manage to do it...


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 13, 2002)

I've just started _The Hobbit_ for my 4th time. I couldn't name each Dwarf and tell you which line or action belongs to whom. I do remember alot it though, such as Who dropped Bilbo, who helped Bilbo into the tree, who drank fromt the river and was put to sleep, who first was the only dwarf willing to enter the mountain with Bilbo...outstand things such as that. Who discovered the Goblins cave...and so on


----------



## Courtney (Aug 13, 2002)

Wow that is pretty good! I can't even remember all that... They are all kind of mixed together in my mind... It is very confusing...


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 13, 2002)

Well with _The Hobbit_ an inability to keep the Dwarves straight shouldn't lessen the experience too much. It's only relevant in small amusing/entertaining ways. Not crutial to understanding the story. I wonder: have you read the Silmarillion and if so how many times?


----------



## Courtney (Aug 13, 2002)

unfortunately, I have only managed to read the sil twice. It is pretty heavy reading, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 13, 2002)

If you want to better keep track of the Dwarves one thing I could suguest is that you take notes. Just keep a list of the Dwarves and put notes with the names as you read through the book. Having taken the time to write the notes down and read over them in your own words you'll probably end up being more clear on the Dwaves than most other people are.


----------



## Courtney (Aug 13, 2002)

Yeah, that seems like a good idea. Thanks!


----------



## Beorn (Aug 13, 2002)

Thorin's the head
Dwalin & Balin are brothers
Fili & Kili are the young ones
Ori & Nori start fires
Dori ??
Oin & Gloin ??
Bifur, Bofur, & Bombur: Larry, Moe, & the fat one


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 13, 2002)

Some of Dori's points: he is the who is carrying Bilbo when he is dropped in the Goblin caves. He is also the one who gets down out of the tree to give Bilbo a boost.

Oin and Gloin? I can think of nothing off the top of my head.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Aug 13, 2002)

I finished re-reading the Hobbit a few months back and I wrote down the name of every dwarve mentioned or spoke (including Thror, Thrain, Durin, etc.) and what page they were mentioned or spoke on. Here's the results (listed in the order that they appear in the book):

Dwalin-18 pages
Balin-48 pages
Kili-32 pages
Fili-34 pages
Dori-22 pages
Nori-12 pages
Ori-10 pages
Oin-15 pages
Gloin-19 pages
Bifur-14 pages
Bofur-14 pages
Bombur-35 pages
Thorin-113 pages

_*The results were verified by the public accounting firm Arthur Anderson_


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 13, 2002)

Huh. Weren't Oin and Gloin the ones who started fires? I don't know much about Ori and Nori, though. Whoops!


----------



## Courtney (Aug 15, 2002)

Wow thanks everyone. I did start keeping track, but so far all I have is what color their cloaks are and what instrument they play at the "un-expected party"... oh well... I will get there eventually...


----------



## Lady Legolas (Aug 15, 2002)

I always get the dwarves names confused. LOL I've read the book a lot of times too.


----------

